#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Witchcraft Origins >  >  >  Why Witchcraft has been suppressed

## angeress

The reason, and the main reason is very plain. The Elite (who actually have been secretly practising witchcraft) are very uncomfortable with the idea of everyday people bettering their own lives. This has always been the story of mankind - Keep the masses ignorant so that the Elite can rule them without any form of trouble.
Witchcraft was actually ILLEGAL in many countries, and during the 1950's in Britian the law was relaxed. I personally think that praying to God is a form of witchcraft in itself.

----------


## Shaolin32

I agree with this for the most part... The elite have been doing this and its been happening for a long time

----------


## devakxes

> The reason, and the main reason is very plain. The Elite (who actually have been secretly practising witchcraft) are very uncomfortable with the idea of everyday people bettering their own lives. This has always been the story of mankind - Keep the masses ignorant so that the Elite can rule them without any form of trouble.
> Witchcraft was actually ILLEGAL in many countries, and during the 1950's in Britian the law was relaxed. I personally think that praying to God is a form of witchcraft in itself.


I agree with this. During the time when the Vatican ruled everything, all of the secrets of the pagans, the occultists, and other mystery religions were collected by the Vatican and used - just they were clothed in christian garb. Cornelieus Agrippa learned occultism from a monk.

In Germany where the germanic goths lived, the worship of Odin (Wodanaz) was akin to modern day Luciferianism. The first satanic sects that were ever recorded in history took those secrets into a convent where these secrets were practiced - this happened in Germany. 

Although, I don't believe the Elite are actually ''conscious'' as I don't think the majority of humanity is actually ''conscious'' and fully aware. Most of them just follow their simple programming. Others have the potential to grow.
Then you have some who simply ARE aware and conscious.

I think of them more as simply being people who for whatever reason in their particular programming are designed to lead the herd.

----------


## Shaolin32

I mean there is documented evidence of the elite practicing magic...take the rothchild s for an example

----------


## devakxes

> I mean there is documented evidence of the elite practicing magic...take the rothchild s for an example


You don't have to have consciousness to practice magick. Especially if you are a pawn of the universe and are designed to practice it.

----------


## tydus21

> The reason, and the main reason is very plain. The Elite (who actually have been secretly practising witchcraft) are very uncomfortable with the idea of everyday people bettering their own lives. This has always been the story of mankind - Keep the masses ignorant so that the Elite can rule them without any form of trouble.
> Witchcraft was actually ILLEGAL in many countries, and during the 1950's in Britian the law was relaxed. I personally think that praying to God is a form of witchcraft in itself.


I agree with you about this. I was wondering if you knew specifically what type of witchcraft they practice. Maybe what books would be good to read about it. This is something I am very interested in.

----------


## Cartoon Character

All beings have consciousness of sorts, although not all are conscious in the sense that devakxes implies. How about plain old, garden variety fear and ignorance as reasons for suppression? Doesn't the suppression of most things come down to these factors anyway?

----------


## seekerofprophecies

This is definately true, that is why gypsies were hated so much on the nazi list they were I have been lead to believe by some literature I have read. It can be a benefit as much as it is a curse, you say to better your own lives, well I guess this is certainly questionable as everything.

----------


## krimson

> Just remember, the elites alone can't stop witchcraft. Just because they ban it, doesn't mean it stops. The common people had to go along with it.


The common people went along with it, because if they didn't, they would be killed. For example, the witch trials. Thousands of people were killed, most of them innocent of performing any sort of witchcraft. It was the church's way of saying "if you so much as think about it, you're screwed." Thus influencing people to demonstrate their 'devoted' beliefs. They brainwashed themselves in order to survive. Some were killed anyway, obviously. This is a perfect example of how the elite (in this case the church) dominated and obliterated any view except those issued by the church. Any lingering belief of practices with pagan gods and rituals were completely wiped out.

----------


## BalanceDragon

Most witchcraft is never written, thus there are not any 'real' books on witchcraft. There are plenty on wicca, but this is not witchcraft either. The things I learned were taught me by crones who practiced familial witchcraft that was passed down through their families prior to them coming to the U.S. in the 1600's and 1700's. They did not pray to godesses or gods. That would have been paganism if that had been the case, not witchcraft. A witch may pray to a goddess, but it is not necessary to witchcraft to do so. It's not even encouraged.

Their view was simple: the Earth is our mother, the father is he who harvests. The forms of witchcraft they showed me was unlike anything I have read or seen anywhere, and I have a huge study full of books on magic, wicca, voodoo and so forth. There are no initiatory levels or titles in witchcraft, like in wicca. These women were not 'Elitists', but common working class women who scraped by just like everyone else. They had families and cared about all the same things we all do in life.

The Elite may well be able to get into organizations like The Golden Dawn, the OTO and groups like that, but none of those groups have anything to do with witchcraft. Those groups are about Ceremonial Magic, and that's a completely different kettle of fish. I may also remind history buffs that a good 95% of those burned for witchcraft were in fact other christians who pled their innocense to the deaf, dumb and blind courts of Vatican Church Officials. Many were midwives, herbalists, protestants, and people who were unpopular or did not agree with the church on doctrine. The land, property and wealth of these individuals also were a factor as the church confiscated all of their property. All ofthe confessions made were done so under extreme torture, so I discount all they bothered to write down against these poor unfortunates.

Every culture of people on the face of the earth has some sort of witchcraft, so there is plenty you can find if you are dedicated enough to look and not be blinded by judgement or anger against those who oppose it.
Good luck.

----------

